# Is this a Hot Chick or not?



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

HOT


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

nice cameltoe....not for the site though.....GG


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Let me guess she wants a penpal from America?!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: penpal my ass.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

The other pics of this Chick is wearing no clothes at all so i'm not going to post it because its against forum rules. What do you think is the Nationality of this Hot Chick? Do you think she's American or what?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> penpal my ass.


 btw" natt, look at that last pic, in the "ahem" lower region. Im sure you will want to remove it...


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Let me guess she wants a penpal from America?!










Ms Natt never fails to make me Laugh! I just found this chicks pic in an unknown website without any info about her. Just wanna know if you guys are familiar with her.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

babnoy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess she wants a penpal from America?!
> ...


 I am not familiar with her, but who wouldnt want to be?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

She is pretty good. I am loving the


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> penpal my ass.





babnoy said:


> Howdy Guys! The pictures showing down below are my girl friends searching for American guys preferably belonging in this age bracket (18-29y/o) For acquaintances or possible marriage . Whom Most of them I already had a steamy relationship with. With their consent, they asked me to post their pics and will also send their email address to those who's interested. Anyone out there volunteering???


Why not hes done it before?!









Sorry babnoy, you just left yourself out open for that one


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

mori0174 said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: penpal my ass.
> ...


 are you gay?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: penpal my ass.
> ...


 Ms Natt is always picking up on me







can we be Friends?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...


 Nah, I dont pick up on you


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice tits


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

I can tell you she's english.....cos thats ME. Where the hell did you get my pics from!?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

tramca said:


> I can tell you she's english.....cos thats ME. Where the hell did you get my pics from!?










Good one


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

A Sneak Peak...

EDIT Ms_Natt: Dont push it please.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

she looks like shes from ugoslavia or something simiular she my be around 18 but no more then 21. she has a nice face, but unless she watches her self shes going to balloon


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

This guy got those pics off the internet porn site.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Uh oh....I see nipple...........is this another whore thats trying to get a free ride to America?

Oh yeah.....tell her she needs to drop a few pounds if she is going to be going around posting nude pictures of herself.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> What do you think is the Nationality of this Hot Chick? Do you think she's American or what?


Made in Belgium i think


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Uh oh....I see nipple...........is this another whore thats trying to get a free ride to America?


 Nope! And I think even if you'll give her a free airline ticket to America, she won't go :nod:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

she cant be america,theres even no such thing as being canadian

so in other words she might be from some country in europe,and hella she dont look latin


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Drew said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...


 No, I am not gay. Someone like you should stop and think before saying something so stupid, and realize you arent the only person on this site. There ARE younger kids, and whether they want to see it or not isnt the issue. They dont need to be seeing it here.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I thought this is the hot chick


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...










Uh oh! make LOVE not WAR people! we are all brothers under the sun so spread the love.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

She looks Russian..


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> She looks Russian..


 ever dated a Russian chick JEWELZ?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

babnoy said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > She looks Russian..
> ...


 yes

I am Russian


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 You are Russian?! Are Russian chicks easy to get to bed compare to American chicks?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

babnoy said:


> You are Russian?! Are Russian chicks easy to get to bed compare to American chicks?


 I say no, althought I heard they are back in the home country, since there aren't enough guys in there.

But I haven't been back there in quite a long time


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > You are Russian?! Are Russian chicks easy to get to bed compare to American chicks?
> ...


 Cool! I find Russian chicks pretty :nod:


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Oh yeah.....tell her she needs to drop a few pounds if she is going to be going around posting nude pictures of herself.


Are you kidding this chick is amazing id show her a thing or two thats for sure.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Piranha Guy said:


> > Oh yeah.....tell her she needs to drop a few pounds if she is going to be going around posting nude pictures of herself.
> 
> 
> Are you kidding this chick is amazing id show her a thing or two thats for sure.


 That's the SPIRIT!







Some people doesn't recognize beauty when they see one. Ain't that right?!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah she is hot, no question.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

She has a smoking body. I like a girl with a bit of meat on her.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> She has a smoking body. I like a girl with a bit of meat on her.


 We have tha same Preferences


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i saw the nude photos what changing the photo #'s
her tits are nasty.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

yeh shes fit reall dirty i think to ,great bit of stuff she has to b european i would say about 19 20

only bad thing bit to pastey for me need a tan


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > She has a smoking body. I like a girl with a bit of meat on her.
> ...


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

bobme said:


> i saw the nude photos what changing the photo #'s
> her tits are nasty.


 You saw the nude photos BOB? How? I never posted it.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

give link to the nude ones plzzzzz wanna see some nasty tats lol


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

jackburton said:


> give link to the nude ones plzzzzz wanna see some nasty tats lol


 I'll give the links to those who will request for it. Will this be okay with the MODS?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

yeh fine by me lol


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

so ewhats the big deal with this girl ive seen thelinks now she just a porn bird or what .......[SHE UR GIRLFRIEND] lol also bab is that you in photos


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

lets see this link


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

babnoy said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > i saw the nude photos what changing the photo #'s
> ...


 if you right click pictures and click properties it gives the link to the picture, that's how he saw em


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

jackburton said:


> so ewhats the big deal with this girl ive seen thelinks now she just a porn bird or what .......[SHE UR GIRLFRIEND] lol also bab is that you in photos


 I'm just curious bout the chick. And its not me in the Photos. I'm a FLYGUY ya know :laugh:


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol shame i could of hit on you if that was you .but i dont think i will now .unless your gay Joking


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Tommy V said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 That's Strange! Even if you Right Click on the picture and click on Properties, it will not show the other Pics. Is BOBME some sort of a HACKER or something???


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

jackburton said:


> lol shame i could of hit on you if that was you .but i dont think i will now .unless your gay Joking










I wouldn't post HOT CHICK PICS if I were gay you know! And that's my girl you wanna hit on.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

pm the link


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Drew said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...


 lol.

she's alright...yeah she looks eastern european or something.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol yeh shes nice lol mmuuuhhhhaaaaa


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Just change the numbers on the links.....you see boobies


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

where is the links


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> She has a smoking body. I like a girl with a bit of meat on her.


 definetly whats the point if you cant grab a handle on things


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Just change the numbers on the links.....you see boobies










not all of em know how to do it you know.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > She has a smoking body. I like a girl with a bit of meat on her.
> ...


 and some cushion for the pushin'


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Allright....right click on the pictures...then go to properties....then copy down the adress (URL)...then change the last number in that URL, put it in your adress bar, then hit enter....keep doing this till you find the boobies....which aren't that great.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Allright....right click on the pictures...then go to properties....then copy down the adress (URL)...then change the last number in that URL, put it in your adress bar, then hit enter....keep doing this till you find the boobies....which aren't that great.


 YOU YOU YOU!!!


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

looks like she's a mail order bride :laugh:


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

mori0174 said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...


You cant even act like you didnt set yourself up for that sh*t...

I looked at that pic and didnt see anything, did you blow that sh*t up or something? It's the point you even said such nitpicking bullshit in the first place.

I guess if 1/8th of her nipple was showing you would freak out huh? better not look at the second pic.









I have no problems with people who dont wanna see it and agree this is not the place for it, but when you nitpick like that, you got some problems.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I can see where she pees from.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Tommy V said:
> 
> 
> > babnoy said:
> ...


 just copy the link, then paste it in the address bar







and change the number, it's not hard


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I can see where she pees from.


 Ditto







She had a Brazilian wax job









Btw. Is there anything more after pic10?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Please dont post up pics of tits showing. Even if it is a little. Its still not acceptable.

Do it again and you gone









J/P with ya







But please do follow the rules


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

PWN3D by the boobie patrol captain....Ms. Natt.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Drew said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


 It wasnt nitpicking at all, actually. If you open your eyes it is obvious. I did not freak out either. I pointed out that it isnt appropriate, which it isnt. I know this is a free country, and that allows you to be a dumbass all you want. I just dont see why you needed to start internet sh*t like a little kid.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: penpal my ass.
> ...


 TEACHER TEACHER, YOU FORGOT TO GIVE US HOMEWORK!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> btw" natt, look at that last pic, in the "ahem" lower region. Im sure you will want to remove it...


 or, as Judazz said the other day - "You can see the Lincoln tunnell !"


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...


 hahhahhaha drew always in the middle of sh*t.

SICK UMM BOY


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

He's just an idiot. I was just pointing something out ,and he comes on here to start sh*t cuz he has nothing better to do, and obviously quite the inferiority complex.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> hahhahhaha drew always in the middle of sh*t.


always











> He's just an idiot. I was just pointing something out ,and he comes on here to start sh*t cuz he has nothing better to do, and obviously quite the inferiority complex.


lol... what do I have an inferiority complex of?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Like i know, or care, for that matter. I dont have to deal with your sh*t, and thank god for that.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

mori0174 said:


> Like i know, or care, for that matter. I dont have to deal with your sh*t, and thank god for that.


you cared enough to point it out, nothing to support it up though?

/thread


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL I dont care what life problems you have, buddy. Dont think so highly of yourself.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

wow, when the f*ck did I think highly of myself? YOU pointed something out, but dont know what it is? or what your talking about? so you take sh*t out of context and twist it up to save face.

whatever man, you have nothing more to say, pack your sh*t up and go home.

im done with this thread

/thread


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I didnt take anything out of context, nor did i try to "save face". All i said is that you have obvious issues. I dont want to go any further into your personal life. I dont know if u didnt get attention from mommy or daddy, or if you were the dork when you were a kid, or if you are gay yourself. I dont know what your issue is, and I wont ask. I dont need to be an ass like you to make myself feel better.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

If she lost 10 and got a tan


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i think she is very good looking


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I didnt take anything out of context, nor did i try to "save face". All i said is that you have obvious issues. I dont want to go any further into your personal life. I dont know if u didnt get attention from mommy or daddy, or if you were the dork when you were a kid, or if you are gay yourself. I dont know what your issue is, and I wont ask. I dont need to be an ass like you to make myself feel better.


 MAn Shut up Mori, drew is right, you were just being an ass for no reason...


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

she's hot but slightly over my limit...i'd still hit it


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Is somebody trying to setup flips with americans again for green cards?

TSK TSK.

You can find plenty of LBFM's that wants U.S. grren cards on filipinafriendfinder.

Im married to one, and can vouge for the LBFM thing... LOL Im so wrong..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

BTW I too just saw her naked, doing the lil properties and changing numbers trick.

That chick is nasty ugly naked, I'd need a lightswitch and a few bong hits for sure. Nice bald kitty though....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

she's definitely hot. sorta reminds me of my colombian ex-gf from high school.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Is somebody trying to setup flips with americans again for green cards?
> 
> TSK TSK.
> 
> ...


 Do you think the chick's pic I posted is FLIP??? Do you know the difference between a Filipina chick and a White chick? You should be coz you said you're Married to one! Or probably you're just bragging


----------

